

CoffeeScript – overrated? - matthewphiong
http://www.2ality.com/2011/07/coffeescript-overrated.html

======
systemizer
CoffeeScript is a good tool for programmers who are first learning javascript.
First-time javascript programmers oftentimes produce some nasty programming,
and while it my work, there are often many problems with it. Among the list of
problems are globals/locals, browser incompatibilities, messy messy code, lack
of nice code architecture.

I'm not saying that coffeescript solves all of javascript's problems, but it
makes a good attempt.

